# amazon link possible?



## Brian King (Jul 26, 2007)

Just wondering
While following this thread http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52763 and of course ordering the reviewed book and realizing that this is not the only book I have bought from the recommendation on this forum or other forums. I know that some web sites link to Amazon and if somebody follows that link to Amazon the owners of the web site get paid some small amount. Not much I am sure but pennies add up. I am wondering if there isnt some way of modifying the library section so that when people post a review they can link it to Amazon with a MT provided link so that MT can get credit for the visit/sale?

Brian King


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got an Amazon affiliate account for MT, but after running it for 3 years and making a whopping $4 (3 people used the links), I stopped bothering with it back in 05.  Good idea, just didn't work for us.  Might reactivate things though, I dunno. lol!


----------

